# so pleased with my new dormouse viv



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

got all 16 of my babies in there new home now, hope u like the pics however some modifications have taken place, some more plants have been added and so have another 2 sorta nest boxes and some more twigs/logs. im so pleased with it and my dormice are coming out all the time in the evening even more in this viv :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey babe, did the gorgeous Jonny make that? Its fab! Looking forward to seeing you again on Saturday hun. xx


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

i had replied b4 hun but its gone now lol

no the gorgeous jonny didnt make it but he bought it me tho:lol2:

cu sat hun, cant wait 2 see the baby B's bet they have grown loads :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Brilliant viv!!!


----------



## Lethal (Mar 25, 2009)

That is an awesome viv- on a tangent, we used to have little mouse at work who would sit on the door step to our police station and never come in, he was bizarre, you could approach him and touch him, and he wouldnt move! then he used to just scurry away......


----------



## x_Living_Dead_Girl_x (Feb 16, 2009)

That's amazing! I bet they love their new home hehe. You can tell that a lot of thought and effort went into it ^_^


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Lethal said:


> That is an awesome viv- on a tangent, we used to have little mouse at work who would sit on the door step to our police station and never come in, he was bizarre, you could approach him and touch him, and he wouldnt move! then he used to just scurry away......


lol was it like mr bo jangles (or sumet like that he was called lol) the little mouse from the green mile :flrt:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> Brilliant viv!!!


 
thanx hun, when do we get 2 see pics of annie, hope u have some babies that would be amazing, i may have 2 flutter my eye lashes at jonny if u do n see if he would mind me getting anything else lol 




x_Living_Dead_Girl_x said:


> That's amazing! I bet they love their new home hehe. You can tell that a lot of thought and effort went into it ^_^


thanx, it was really easy 2 put it all 2geva all twiggi things were cut 2 size already so i just washed everything n put it in place, plus there were already some little hole in the viv 2 hang the plants n nest boxes from

the hardest part was catching the dormice in there old vivs :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Looks great:2thumb: APD are so cute maybe I need to get myself some later in the year:whistling2:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Looks great:2thumb: APD are so cute maybe I need to get myself some later in the year:whistling2:


hi hun, the dormice love there viv they go mad at night running n jumping about but iv found its mainly the males that come out more than the females???

really enjoyed setting it up as it took my mind of the rescue dog we didnt end up getting iv had 2 keep myself very busy 2 try n help me not think of her :'(


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Here ya go 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/295466-annies-home.html


----------



## bassy 1019 (Sep 26, 2006)

very nice set up, its good to see the space these dormice have.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Ohhhhhhhhh I love them  The viv looks amazing Jen - bet they are so happy in there


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

lol yer they love it i thought i may get away with a few more days that i wouldnt have 2 clean them out for coz the viv was bigger but had 2 clean them out already, i cant belive how much they poop n they poop on everything its a buggar 2 get off the logs coz its sticki :devil:


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

how much did that cost i love it and want it:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

connor 1213 said:


> how much did that cost i love it and want it:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


i dont know it was a pressie from the bf :2thumb: n we had all the logs n stuff already, dormice are about £25 each tho


----------

